# Hot Pepper 24" - Gewicht stimmt nicht



## rawaho (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
für meinen Sohn habe ich ein Hot Pepper 24" in 2014 erstanden. Er hat bisher ein 20" Specialized Hot Rock und bei den Großeltern ein Kania 20" gefahren. Das Pepper ist nun die logische Folgegröße und nun habe ich das Ding in einem Anfall von Schraubwahn zerlegt und muss leider feststellen, dass die Werksangabe des Gewichts nicht stimmt.
Aber nur fast, es hat gerade mal 2% Mehrgewicht. Wie genau die Küchenwaage ist, sei auch mal dahingestellt, Eichgewicht habe ich jedenfalls keins und bin höchst zufrieden. Ohne Pedale soll das Ding 9,8 kg wiegen - laut meiner Küchenwaage wiegt es in Summe aber 9,998 kg zzgl. Pedale.
Hier die Aufstellung der Gewichte, ich hab es als Text formatiert, damit man es leichter in Excel etc. kopieren kann:
1491 g = Rahmen: Pepper Ultra light tubing MTB Design Aluminium 6061 inkl. Steuersatzschalen
1627 g = Gabel: RST First Air 24,V-Brake/Disc, Federweg 60 mm mit Ahead-Konus
0000 g = Steuersatz: Neco H 738, ist in Rahmen und Gabel enthalten
0131 g = Vorbau: Pepper Kid, 60mm, mattschwarz, 25,4 mm ohne Abdeckung.
0016 g = Ahead Kappe mit Schraube und Gummiabdeckung. Davon die Schraube alleine 8 g
0015 g = Spacer: Gesamt 4 Stück zu je 5 mm
0210 g = Lenker: Pepper Kid MTB, Alu, mattschwarz, 480mm
0069 g = Lenkergriffe: Pepper Kid
0186 g = Bremse VR: Alhonga V-Brake 95mm, Alu
0193 g = Bremse HR: Alhonga V-Brake 95mm, Alu
0100 g = Bremshebel VR: Alhonga 2-Finger
0100 g = Bremshebel HR: Alhonga 2-Finger
0025 g = Bremszug VR: Erstaustattung
0037 g = Bremszug HR: Erstaustattung
0302 g = Schaltwerk: Shimano Alivio RD-M410
0000 g = Umwerfer: Nicht vorhanden
0100 g = Schalthebel: Shimano SL-RS45-8 RevoShift 8-fach
0035 g = Schaltzug mit Hüllen: Erstaustattung
0308 g = Kassette: Sram PG-830 11-32 Z 8f.
0308 g = Kette: KMC
0560 g = Kurbelgarnitur: 1fach Alu 140 mm 32 Z inkl. Kettenblatt und Abdeckung
0000 g = Kettenblätter: In Kurbel integriert, daher hier 0g
0315 g = Innenlager: Neco 68/122,5 mm B C 1.37"x24T
0254 g = Pedale: VP
0000 g = Laufradsatz: siehe Details
0793 g = Laufrad VR:  Felge HJC Alu schwarz, Nabe Pepper KT Alu schwarz 24 Loch, Speichen Niro
0015 g = Felgenband VR: Erstaustattung
0523 g = Reifen VR: Kenda Small Block Eight 24*1,95 30 tpi
0158 g = Schlauch VR: Kenda 24x1,95/2.125 AV mit Ventilkappe
0056 g = Schnellspanner VR: Pepper Kid
1035 g = Laufrad HR: Felge HJC Alu schwarz, Nabe Pepper KT Alu schwarz 24 Loch, 135mm breit, Speichen Niro
0016 g = Felgenband HR: Pepper Kid
0519 g = Reifen HR: Kenda Small Block Eight 24*1,95 30 tpi
0155 g = Schlauch HR: Kenda 24x1,95/2.125 AV mit Ventilkappe
0061 g = Schnellspanner HR: Pepper Kid
0301 g = Sattel: Pepper Kid
0215 g = Sattelstütze: Pepper Kid 27,2x200mm
0023 g = Sattelstützklemme: Pepper Kid
9998 g = Gesamtergebnis


----------



## Fisch123 (5. Januar 2015)

Ach du Sch.....e!
Da würde ich mich aber mal gehörig bei Pepperbike beschweren. Vielleicht liefern sie dir ja die 250 gr. nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rawaho (5. Januar 2015)

Mist, ich habe mich gerade durch einen Tippfehler zum Horst gemacht und Fisch123 hat zu schnell geantwortet, als dass ich es noch unbemerkt editieren könnte. Nun hab ich es aber editiert und Fisch123 Beitrag wirkt dadurch unverständlich.  Tut mir leid...
Ursprünglich stand für den Rahmen 1049g, es sind aber 1491g und da sind sie, die fehlenden 250g und noch ein paar Toleranz. Es passt für mich immer noch, die oben genannte Tabelle habe ich gerade korrigiert. Gleich kommen die Fotos.


----------



## rawaho (5. Januar 2015)

Hier sind ein paar der wichtigeren Bilder.


----------



## rawaho (5. Januar 2015)




----------



## bastea82 (5. Januar 2015)

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht...


----------



## rawaho (5. Januar 2015)

Nun zum praktischen Teil: Ich sehe keine billigen Verbesserungspotentiale mehr, passende leichtere Teile habe ich keine hier.
1) Wo würdet ihr ansetzen, um für kleines Geld das Rad noch etwas leichter zu kriegen?
2) Kann jemand einschätzen, was die Felgen wiegen? Ich kann Räder einspeichen, aber lohnt sich der Aufwand dafür, denn leichte 24" Felgen sind schwer zu kriegen, ich habe gerade mal 373g gefunden..


----------



## rawaho (5. Januar 2015)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem nicht...


Der Titel sollte eigentlich ein Spaß werden, weil das Rad MIT Tippfehler 250g leichter als die Werksangabe war - ich wollte auf diesem Wege Pepper loben. Durch die Korrektur des bei den Fotos aufgefallenen Tippfehlers wird es schwerer, der Titel unsinnig und es sieht auf den ersten Blick wie ein enttäuschter Kunde aus, was ich definitiv nicht bin. Kein Problem, ich suche nur ein paar Tipps.


----------



## bastea82 (5. Januar 2015)

rawaho schrieb:


> Der Titel sollte eigentlich ein Spaß werden, weil das Rad MIT Tippfehler 250g leichter als die Werksangabe war - ich wollte auf diesem Wege Pepper loben. Durch die Korrektur des bei den Fotos aufgefallenen Tippfehlers wird es schwerer, der Titel unsinnig und es sieht auf den ersten Blick wie ein enttäuschter Kunde aus, was ich definitiv nicht bin. Kein Problem, ich suche nur ein paar Tipps.



Achso, ich dachte hier wird jetzt wieder ein Fass aufgemacht.


----------



## KIV (6. Januar 2015)

rawaho schrieb:


> Nun zum praktischen Teil: Ich sehe keine billigen Verbesserungspotentiale mehr, passende leichtere Teile habe ich keine hier.
> 1) Wo würdet ihr ansetzen, um für kleines Geld das Rad noch etwas leichter zu kriegen?
> 2) Kann jemand einschätzen, was die Felgen wiegen? Ich kann Räder einspeichen, aber lohnt sich der Aufwand dafür, denn leichte 24" Felgen sind schwer zu kriegen, ich habe gerade mal 373g gefunden..


Tja, leicht-stabil-billig ist im Grunde nur durch weglassen zu erreichen. Da Du vorne schon auf 1-fach-KB bist, fällt mir da nix weiter ein.
Den größten Brocken im Vergleich zu unserem selbst aufgebauten Kaniabike macht natürlich die Federgabel aus.
Das weitere Kilo verteilt sich auf viele Einzelteile und macht das Rad mindestens doppelt so teuer, denke ich...
Vielleicht hilft Dir mein Fred, noch Tuningmöglichkeiten zu finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/kani...s-king-american-classic-xtr-speed-tec.701263/

VG, Stefan


----------



## Y_G (6. Januar 2015)

Die Gabel wurde ja schon genannt, ansonsten sehe ich immer nur so 50-100g Potential bei den Teilen. So richtig Sinn wird es wohl nicht machen, aber wenn noch ein paar Gramm fallen sollen, würde ich beim Innenlager, Lenker, Kette und Schaltwerk anfangen. das macht dann vielleicht 300-400g. Also nicht die Welt, aber im Verhältnis zum Kaufpreis doch schon wieder eine richtige Investition... Vielleicht einfach im Bikemarkt die Augen offen halten und auf ein Schnäppchen warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (6. Januar 2015)

@Y G hat alles dazu gesagt.
Sattel kann auch noch -100gr. bringen


----------



## track94 (6. Januar 2015)

Günstig wäre vielleicht noch Griffe auf Multifoam wechseln sind 40-50 gr  und Schnellspanner von AEST  ,oder andere ,auch noch mal ca60-70 gr.


----------



## rawaho (6. Januar 2015)

Ok, das sind ja noch ein paar Tipps und "fast nichts zu tun" auch eine Erkenntnis. Die Federgabel ist Juniors Steckenpferd, die kann ich ihm nicht vorenthalten. Abgesehen davon befürchte ich, das letzte Kilo an Perfektion würden ab jetzt den Aufwand locker um die Hälfte erhöhen... Im Thread von KIV sind leichte Laufräder drin, hast Du eine Idee, was die Felge einzeln wiegt? Oder hat jemand gute Tipps jenseits von Federleicht-Bikes.at?
P.S.: Hat jemand eine Idee, warum die großen Hersteller durch die Bank so bescheidene/bleischwere Kinderräder herstellen? Ein Modell für 2XX EUR für die Masse wäre ja ok, aber warum nicht auch eins für Leute mit Radfaible? Carbonflitzer usw. werden im Erwachsenenbereich ja auch gekauft, warum bietet man dieser Kundschaft keine vernünftigen Kinderräder an?


----------



## KIV (6. Januar 2015)

Meine Laufräder hab ich von kaniabikes.eu
Herr Fischer nennt Dir vielleicht auch die einzelnen Gewichte, die kann man aber näherungsweise auch selbst ausrechnen. Die Nabe ist ja bekannt...

High-End-Kinderräder lohnen sich für den normalen Radhändler vermutlich nicht, da Otto Normalverbraucher keine 450€+X für ein Kinderrad investieren will... (und damit ist man von High-End auch noch ein gutes Stück entfernt, wenn wir von Rädern mit Schaltung >20" reden)


----------



## MarkusL (9. Januar 2015)

rawaho schrieb:


> Nun zum praktischen Teil: Ich sehe keine billigen Verbesserungspotentiale mehr, passende leichtere Teile habe ich keine hier.
> 1) Wo würdet ihr ansetzen, um für kleines Geld das Rad noch etwas leichter zu kriegen?


Schaumgriffe, kosten 10€, bringen 50g
Gebrauchter Sattel, Selle Italia SLR, bringt 150g
Gebrauchte leichte Sattelstütze, sollte bei der Länge 50g bringen
Schnellspanner
Schläuche
Schaltwerk
Kassette
alter Alu-Lenker, bei 480mm sind 100g möglich


----------



## Roelof (9. Januar 2015)

Ich hab gestern eine Alu-Kassette, 9fach, 11-23, gefunden. Nagelneu, soll 50 + Versand kosten, hab aber noch 2 Alus, 2 XTR und ein paar XT-Kassetten in 9-fach auf Lager. Wäre mit 109g schön leicht und verhältnismäßig günstig, wenn man sich mit 9-fach und der kleineren Übersetzung anfreunden kann... Dazu müsstest du wohl noch den Schaltgriff tauschen auf 9-fach und das Schaltwerk, Umstieg auf Sram kann überlegt werden.Da hat der X7 Trigger einen guten Preis und mit 115g ein Gewicht, das okay ist, und das X3 Schaltwerk ein sau gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis. 

Laufradsatz:


rawaho schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348163 Anhang anzeigen 348164



Die Schaltung, der Laufradsatz und die Bremse wären meine Empfehlungen.

Folgende Werte sind nur geschätzt - also wenn du es genau wissen willst, nimm es auseinander weil Alu-Nippel in Farbe rein sollen (rein aus optischen Gründen, wenn die Chefin fragt) und sag mir dann wie viel ich daneben liege. 

Ich schätze
Nabe vorn 160g
hinten 420g
Nippel 45 g schauen nicht nach Alu aus. Da sollten mit Alu ca. 30g Ersparnis drinnen sein.

Bleiben die Speichen und die Felgen übrig. Wenn das normale 0-8-15 Speichen sind, werden pro Stk. um die 6g wiegen --> ergibt ein geschätztes Gewicht von 290g. Sapim Laser wiegen wohl knapp 100g weniger.

Bleiben die Felgen, da bleiben ungefähr 460g pro Stück übrig.
Das klingt in Summe für mich plausibel und ist mit den Runden Gewichtswerten um 7g daneben.

Hilft dir das beim drüber nachdenken??
Ein leichter LRS mit Novatec-Naben und deinen Felgen liegt etwa bei 1320g, oder so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rawaho (12. Januar 2015)

Die Übersetzungsbandbreite würde ich gerne erhalten, obwohl leichte Alus verlockend sind, der Shifter ist sehr leicht bedienbar und soll deswegen auch bleiben. Leider zieht der Umbau auf 9-fach viele Änderungen nach sich, die den Preis nach oben treiben und im Verhältnis zu anderen Änderungen fürs Geld wenig Gewicht bringen (die Alu-Kassette mal ausgenommen). Falls ich mich doch noch dazu durchringe: Welche anderen Kassetten (11-XX?) hast Du denn noch da, vielleicht auch eine in 8-fach?
Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden Varianten:
- Nichts tun, das Rad ist leicht genug.
- Schläuche, Reifen, Schnellspanner, Griffe: ~300g für 80 EUR
- Laufräder neu aufbauen: Weitere ~600g für 220 EUR.
- Schaltung vielleicht, eher niedrige Prio.
Da kommt wieder der Verstand ins Spiel: 300 EUR, damit das Kinderrad (ok, es sind zwei Nutzer) ein Kilo leichter wird - ist das bei einem Basisgewicht in den Top 10 der Kinderräder nicht übertrieben?


----------



## rawaho (12. Januar 2015)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Schaumgriffe, kosten 10€, bringen 50g
> Gebrauchter Sattel, Selle Italia SLR, bringt 150g
> Gebrauchte leichte Sattelstütze, sollte bei der Länge 50g bringen
> Schnellspanner
> ...


Sattel, Sattelstütze und Lenker müsste ich alle kaufen, da entweder nicht passend oder nur in schlechter Qualität in meinem Ramsch-Lager. Daher ist das eine relativ teure Angelegenheit, trotz ebay. Der Rest hört sich gut an, Danke.


----------



## Y_G (12. Januar 2015)

den SLR empfinde ich als recht lang für ein Kind...


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2015)

rawaho schrieb:


> Die Übersetzungsbandbreite würde ich gerne erhalten, obwohl leichte Alus verlockend sind, der Shifter ist sehr leicht bedienbar und soll deswegen auch bleiben. Leider zieht der Umbau auf 9-fach viele Änderungen nach sich, die den Preis nach oben treiben und im Verhältnis zu anderen Änderungen fürs Geld wenig Gewicht bringen (die Alu-Kassette mal ausgenommen). Falls ich mich doch noch dazu durchringe: Welche anderen Kassetten (11-XX?) hast Du denn noch da, vielleicht auch eine in 8-fach?
> Ich schwanke zwischen folgenden Varianten:
> - Nichts tun, das Rad ist leicht genug.
> - Schläuche, Reifen, Schnellspanner, Griffe: ~300g für 80 EUR
> ...



Nein, keine 8-fach und keine Kassetten, die ich verkaufen möchte. Meinen persönlichen Vorrat geb ich nicht gerne her.  

Bezüglich Vernunft beim Gewicht sparen mögen sich bitte andere zu Wort melden. Da bin ich kein guter Gesprächspartner, fürchte ich.


----------



## Roelof (12. Januar 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> den SLR empfinde ich als recht lang für ein Kind...



... und hart (ohne xp) oder schwer (mit xp).


----------



## rawaho (27. Januar 2015)

Die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Für relativ kleines Geld habe ich jetzt Rocket Rons und leichte Schläuche gekauft sowie Griffe und Sattel getauscht. Bemerkenswerterweise ist ein Reifen 10% leichter als die Werksangabe, so dass das Rad fahrfertig inkl. Pedalen und F1RST Air Federgabel bei 9,8 kg liegt. Für die Gesamtkosten von 455 EUR (399 Rad als Adventsangebot, 56 die Ergänzungen) ein echtes Schnäppchen.
Dabei wird es wohl bleiben, denn gebrauchte LEICHTE Schaltwerke gehen bei ebay recht teuer weg und ein wirklich leichter Laufradsatz ist mir zu teuer. Lediglich Lenker und Vorbau kommen vielleicht noch in Frage.

Vielen Dank für die guten Vorschläge!


----------



## track94 (27. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt ,hab Ich auch bei meinem 20" bemerkt.
Die Komponenten sind alle so leicht das nur durch einen massiven Einsatz von Geld  eine Gewichtsreduktion möglich ist.


----------



## Floh (2. Februar 2015)

Da greift der Masseneinkaufs-Vorteil beim OEM. Pepper ist da schon ganz vorne mit dabei beim "Kilopreis". 10 kg mit Federgabel für 400 Euro ist für den Privatschrauber nicht drin.

Ich finde 1800 Gramm für den LRS schon schwer, aber bei 24" sind auch die Felgenangebote zum allergrößten Teil Billigware oder Dirt/Street Megadropper Felgen. Federleicht geht vom Preis her, ist aber 24 Loch und damit auf normalen Naben blöd einzuspeichen (jedes vierte Loch auslassen )
Ansonsten alles schon gesagt worden.

Meine Strategie bei Kinderrad-Teilen war immer, gebraucht zu kaufen, Geduld haben und auf echte Schnapper warten. Mal ein Schaltwerk für 15 Euro, mal ein Lenker für 20 Euro, bereit sein auch mal was Exotisches zu nehmen. Für 1x9 reicht ein kurzes Schaltwerk, das können viele von der Kapazität her nicht gebrauchen am Erwachsenen-Rad. Vielleicht stolperst Du mal über zwei günstige Felgen.

Oder eben einfach so lassen.


----------

